# Paphiopedilum dodyanum



## Calvin_Tiong (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## troy (Nov 21, 2019)

New species? Very beautiful!!


----------



## Calvin_Tiong (Nov 21, 2019)

troy said:


> New species? Very beautiful!!


 
Yes, it is a new spesies discovered in 2017.

http://www.orchidspecies.com/paphdodyanum.htm


----------



## troy (Nov 21, 2019)

It looks bigger than it's relatives, what is the ns?


----------



## Calvin_Tiong (Nov 21, 2019)

troy said:


> It looks bigger than it's relatives, what is the ns?



Its NS=12cm


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 22, 2019)

Nice one Calvin! Looks like a moquettianum relative.
BTW I grew up in the summers in Sibu! I know Dr. Chiew!


----------



## Calvin_Tiong (Nov 22, 2019)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Nice one Calvin! Looks like a moquettianum relative.
> BTW I grew up in the summers in Sibu! I know Dr. Chiew!



Wow...Nice to meet you. I visit Dr. Chiew's house very often. Like his orchids very much.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 22, 2019)

fabulous photos. thank-you


----------



## Guldal (Nov 23, 2019)

Very nice, indeed! And a good and instructive photo-series, too!


----------

